# Klingon sport craft



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

this is my newest project. Its not in any of the aviation books so i have decided to make it a klingon craft. Lt. Worf is the pilot [ i found one on ebay ] . Its got a 68" wing and is suited for pure speed. 
I will be callin it. 
*cha'bIp* ** a bird noted for its speed [HolQeD v10n4p4] from the Klingon dictionary. http://www.kli.org/tlh/newwords.html . here are a few pics of her in the begining stages. should be a sweet one.

RANDALL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

HERE ARE THE FUSE. PLANS. THIS IS AN OS.90 FS.

four stroker under the hood.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

She's comming right along. this is a big bird.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here is worfs cockpit. it still needs more paint but you can get the jist of it.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a great build!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW I GOT A BITE!!!!!

Thanks GK.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well my pilot showed up and here he is sittin in the cockpit. his arms and hands are perfect for adding 2 joy sticks for flight control.. even came with a hood ornament. lol.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I got some work done on her today. all the joints have been brushed with tight bond and i installed the ailerons. i used 3/32 spacers on the trailing edge in area's that will not be moveable. this way i have a preset gap when i cut the ailerons out. the balsa that came with this kit is so light and soft its unbelieveable. the whole 68" wing weight is only oz.'s.
its so soft that it dents easily. i will be headed to get some filler tomorrow to fill in the defects. 

here's how the aileron gap looks.
randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

man this is a tough crowd to please here. mabey i should have put a wookie or chubaca behind the wheel.



any way, after hours of sanding the wing leading edge to shape. it came with a block of wood glue'd to it that was some kinda hardwood. I have achieved a great fit. the belly pan contours and fuse contours fit with just enough room for the thin rubber strip. i need to sheet the center portion of the wing out to the 3rd rib from center and glass it with some epoxy and cloth. i am not goint to cut out the ailerons until the very last so they dont get warped or lost.

its comming along.
randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The dogs woke me up at 4:15 this morning and i couldn't go back to sleep so i worked on "Cha'bip" a bit. its really comming along now. the wing mounts are complete and the fit is great!!!! the wing tip carve went well also. I will get to start the tail feathers today to make her complete.

its sad i don't have a flight pack for her , so i am gunna rob another plane so i can finish her. its not like they need them right now anyway since i can't fly them.









Here she sits on the floor.
Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Cha'bip is almost finished. i will start the electronic install next, then the four stroke engine install. I think Worf is getting a little impataint with me being so slow.


here she is.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

since i am a seasoned klingon fan i know that it is an insult for a klingon to have a smooth forehead. so i found a heater vent stack and did a little surgery on it to create the wrinkled look. 


here is how it rolls.
randall


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

What brand kit is this?

Looks great, like the vents.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This kit was made by laird air. laird bookwalter of granview tx. designed this kit in the early 90's. its been sittin on a shelf since 1992 waiting on me to build it. there 's no more that i am aware of.

there is only 1 other that i am aware of in the usa. already built.

Randall


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Just remember, They all have an expiration date. It's just a matter of when. 

Fly it like you stole it!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats funny Ted. I just solo'd on my trainer last week. lol it will be a while before i take this one up. believe me i know there are expiration dates involved. the last 3 times i went to the field there has been more balsa scattered about than i care to count. 


see ya . randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

AT A little over 4ft. long she is a bear to cover.


BUT cha'bip is comming right along.

here she is as of right now.. i used solartex for a covering and am glad i did.
its a little heavier but with the os 90 fs under the hood it should scream.
Worf is getting impatient and thinks us humans are slow builders..

here ya go!!! don't look at the shop . its a mess 
randall


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Why did you choose black? I hope you are going to put some bright graphics on that thing. If not, that will be your first and last black airplane you ever fly., I guarandamntee that one. I'm speaking from experience and that black will suck to see when it gets airborne.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Let Me Help Ya Out Here A Little Ted. KLINGONS LIKE BLACK LOL. It Will Have Metalic Gold Graphics. On Top Only!!!!!

Here Is A Pic Of The Plane. Before I Put The Red Klingon Graphics On It. To Go With The Sceme.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here Are The Wing Graphics.
2 On Top Only. 2 On Vertical Stab. ITS JUST AMAZING WHAT MONEY CAN DO!!!!


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Enjoy it while it last.. I foresee an early expiration date on this one. :wink:


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

build looks like it is coming along great!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

RedRubi said:


> Enjoy it while it last.. I foresee an early expiration date on this one. :wink:


 I'M glad you have such great insite!!!! its my baby and will survive. i know the black is iffy but i aint going to bust up a few months work playing stupid.

it will last as long as i let it.. klingon sport cruiser!!!!!
Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

gkcontra said:


> build looks like it is coming along great!


 I AM HAVING FUN WITH IT GK. The fun part is building it. i have no idea when i will fly it. but she will fly. and she will land. thats what its all about for me.

randall


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Randall, they all land eventually... 

Just remember to not let it get to far out. With a black airplane, it's very difficult to tell its orientation when it gets up in the air and out any distance. Just something to keep in the back of your mind when you put this one in the air.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

it will be in the air soon, hangin from the ceiling of my shop. 
i have had a few folks over on my rc forum i attend perty regular tell me the same thing.

I think i will put some holographic shiney invasion stripes on the bottom of the wing and tail feathers. that should help some.
also this is a big bird. 68" wing and about 5 ft. long when finished. that should help with the orientation also.
its rated for a 120 but i pulled the 120 saito out and put in a os fs 90 to slow her down a bit. i just aint that good of a flyer yet.
i can learn to hoover later. lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

she is comming along nicely. i got the metal gear servo's in yesterday and was able to get the wings done. here is a close up of me to show the size of the bird. also a few of the bird with the emblems on it. there will be a lot more graphics when i am done.


randall


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks like you're doing a real nice job! I don't know squat about RC, but enjoyed seeing the build progression and the fine craftmanship. So this is where you come to get away from rodbuilding! Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Goags said:


> Looks like you're doing a real nice job! I don't know squat about RC, but enjoyed seeing the build progression and the fine craftmanship. So this is where you come to get away from rodbuilding! Jerry


 yes jerry, i come here to play lol.

the rods are a great bit of fun for me, but i got a bit to busy keeping up with delivery dates. i like to build them but i don't like a time frame. i think thats why a lot of builders have a few months waiting list.

the planes are a tun of fun!!!! each one is different, and there are hundreds of different ones to choose from.. and no one has ask me to build them one lol.

i have a few rods on the table, but i don't post pics anymore so i don't have to be obligated to build another. lol

if someone wants one. they must be willing to wait for me to come up with something that i would enjoy building. no 2 are the same with me. just like you. 
anyway, WORF SAYS HEY. LOL
RANDALL


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Hey old man don't you have some fishing or rod making to do! QUIT PLAYING WITH TOYS and act your age! now back to fishing...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes sir J.J. UP ON THE ROD BOARD NOW.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its done. here is how she looks. since the klingon bird of prey had a cloaking device i decided to leave her stealth black. a couple stripes on the bottom of the wing for visual coordination at a distance.

also here is the next one. its sitting on the shelf staring at me.

Supermarine spitfire mk x1v on floats..

http://www.screenshotartist.co.uk/ah...ire_floats.htm

sweet hu.
Randall


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sweet lookin plane. I am trying to teach myself how to fly right now. It may take a couple of planes to get it done lol. I have a Tower Hobbies trainer 40, so at least the airframe is cheap, and building experience is priceless lol.... If I ever get it figured out I will get something nice like that.


----------



## Scubasteve (Aug 3, 2006)

Klingon...funny!

sS


----------

